# Best capping substrate for HC Cuba



## andy-mu (28 Sep 2014)

Hi,

In the title really. I plan on JI No3 as the base. Was thinking about akadama to cap but thought it looked as though the cuba would uproot and float up.

Just wondering what your thoughts are on the best capping layer to keep cuba from floating. Would it be sand, gravel, akadama?

Also with the JI3 do I need to soak it for a month or does it just go in and we're off?


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 Sep 2014)

I've planted it in sand and Columbo-flourabase. I usually leave some rockwool on the roots (about 1cm cube sections) which anchored it well and being relatively shallow rooting it spreads across the substrate quite happily in next to no time.


----------



## andy-mu (28 Sep 2014)

Thanks Troi


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 Sep 2014)

I just used sand about 15mm deep where i planted hc. The roots are quite shallow and delicate, I wanted them to reach the dirt. careful when you trim it can be easy to uproot


----------



## andy-mu (28 Sep 2014)

When you do your water changes, does the sand not end up being hoovered?


----------



## Andy Thurston (29 Sep 2014)

Carefully hoovered with small dia. tubing hc can be hoovered up too. Once it fills in i just gently hoovered the hc. Its fairly easy to top up the sand if you accidentally hoover some up


----------

